# what the??



## Denise1952 (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 7, 2015)

Love it! Happiness and joy in that room. Love how the piano guy shakes his head. lol


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 7, 2015)

Metoo, you can catch the guy in the kitchen bustin up too!!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 7, 2015)

yes... looks like he's lifting up... a guitar?


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 7, 2015)

Good eyes, I couldn't make it out  Does look like a great time


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 7, 2015)

That's Brucie Jenner in the background, isn't it?


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 7, 2015)

The guy in the background is actually in the same room and the image is in a mirror.  They probably had a few....


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 7, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> The guy in the background is actually in the same room and the image is in a mirror.  They probably had a few....



"A few"?!?

I wouldn't act like that even after ingesting 20 hits of acid and a few rocks of crack! :cower:


----------

